# Is this what a blown fuse looks like?



## MacTown09 (May 22, 2009)

I Took my amp outta the box and saw this strange lookin fuse... Is this thing blown or is that just the way it is?


----------



## Zepp88 (May 22, 2009)

That's just the way it is.

Did you even try turning on the amp before poking at it's guts?


----------



## MacTown09 (May 22, 2009)

Yes it turns on and everything. I cracked a tube last night with the thing and was just curious to see what was goin on back there and saw this... Just wasnt sure is all.


----------



## 7slinger (May 22, 2009)

looks blown to me...my new fuses are clear


----------



## Zepp88 (May 22, 2009)

"Cracked" a tube? Odd...I've seen tubes arc, but never crack....might have just been a bad tube if that's what happened.

If it was caused by a spike in voltage the fuse would have blown way before a tube would have.


----------



## Zepp88 (May 22, 2009)

7slinger said:


> looks blown to me...my new fuses are clear



Some fuses are clear....some aren't. When a fuse blows it doesn't suddenly turn opaque. The metal conductor inside the fuse simply burns through.

Plus, the dudes amp turns on.

Not blown.


----------



## Zepp88 (May 22, 2009)

Also....just pointing out the obvious...you're making sure that your ohms are matched right? That can cause some wonky happenings if you're not...


----------



## MacTown09 (May 22, 2009)

Haha yes my ohms are indeed matched. It cracked when i was trying to bias it. Cuz i was using the bias test on that back. I think i turned it up way to hot and something happened... Not really sure but now the tube looks like this: It wasnt always this cracked. I just messed with it after i took it out and it came right apart.


----------



## Zepp88 (May 22, 2009)

THAT is fucking odd....that's a preamp tube, not really affected by the bias...I dunno what happened to that tube, I've never see or heard of that happening, but I'm also not an amp tech.

Replace it and see if it happens again 

And just hope it was the tube being shitty.

You said you took the amp out of the box, I assume this means that it was just shipped to you, maybe something got fucked up in shipping?


----------



## MacTown09 (May 22, 2009)

Nooo by take it outta the box... I meant take the chassis outta the outer casing. And yea the amp always has worked but now this tube is a goner so i gotta get a new tube and i think itll be fine.


----------



## Zepp88 (May 22, 2009)

Ahhhh, gotcha. 

Yeah, replace the bitch.


----------



## thebhef (May 22, 2009)

That's a ceramic fuse. Most of the time that I've encountered ceramic fuses, they were higher rated. A blown fuse is obviously burnt, sometimes cracked or split open. A ceramic fuse, the only way to tell is with an ohmmeter, or to just plug it in. 

I'd also say that if you don't really know what you're doing, you should probably not bias your amp. You're dealing with some pretty high voltages, some amps even up to 600v. You could fuck yourself or your equipment pretty badly, pretty easily.


----------

